# lab results normal?



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,had follow up and just received results report via mail here is what they are.tsh 0.419 t4 free 1.36 pth 12.8 calcium 10.1 phosphorus 3.7 .they kept me on 88 msg of syntroid and recommend i take 2 tums @750 2xs daily does this sound normal? I'm confused and still have fatigue and some leg cramps not bad but annoying Also said insion looks good but still having trouble swallowing certain foods .my neck is still bruised and looks like 3 insions because of swelling and its been 17 days .Just wondering is this normal .Ive heard other people report alot less of these symptoms, am I being a whinny butt?.any input helpfull thanks to all the great people in here!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you post the ranges with those results, please?

I did not have that kind of swelling, so it wasn't my normal, but things are so individual.

With food, it just depends. I know I had to cut my food up in small pieces and had to take my time swallowing. It wasn't that I couldn't do it, but more that my neck muscles were sore and it just felt better if I took my time.

But, by 17 days out, I think most people might feel tired, but would expect decent healing around the incision.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi sd,

What did your Doc say about the swelling and swallowing? I think like Joplin we all have our "normal". Our bodies are just so different in reactions....I didn't have any swelling - just puffiness for a few days on incision itself. I did not have any trouble swallowing any food. My bruising showed up on 3rd day and was just gone on day 5...fatigue has not been a problem since surgery (I have an abundance of energy) - all my symptoms pre surgery left...(fatigue, muscle/joint pain, insomnia, hair loss, mood swings). You are NOT being whiney - bless your heart you just had surgery! Take it easy and get to feeling better! God bless!


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

im not sure what u mean but reports below mine give normal ranges as follows calcium 08.60 -10.00 mine was 10.1 pth14.00-72.00 .mine was12.8 tsh 00.55-05.50 mine was 0.419 freet4 00.89-01.76 mine was1.36 am i mistaken does that mean that my tsh is low?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, your TSH is low...not frighteningly low, but low. That's why they didn't increase your Synthroid. I wouldn't be too concerned about that (mine is consistently 0.05), but I sure wish your neck/incision was better than what you're reporting.


----------

